
Electrical Tape on Sign Fooled a Tesla into Speeding in Test - cromulent
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-19/electrical-tape-on-sign-tricked-a-tesla-into-speeding-in-a-test
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370346)
(businessinsider.com) 3 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370879)
(yahoo.com) 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22368762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22368762)
(jalopnik.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22365454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22365454)
(bloomberg.com)

